# 12th gen Intel and Ableton compatibility?



## dentaku (Nov 27, 2021)

I want to build a new computer with an Intel i7 12700K but I haven't been able to find anyone else who has been using one with Ableton Live 11 because it's still new.

Are YOU using an Alder Lake processor with Ableton and it works fine? 

I don't want to be the first person to try it and find there are issue with the new architecture.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 27, 2021)

Intel architecture doesn't change like that from generation to generation, everything is abstracted out to the OS. You should be fine.


----------



## dentaku (Nov 27, 2021)

styledelk said:


> Intel architecture doesn't change like that from generation to generation, everything is abstracted out to the OS. You should be fine.


That's true but since the review sites mostly focus on games and some of them wouldn't work when the 12th gen came out and needed to be patched I'm still curious to know if anything like that could happen to Ableton Live considering these processors have the new P core and E core and modern versions of Live make use of as many cores/threads you give it.


----------



## dentaku (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm hoping that after all the Black Friday stuff that happens in the US and Christmas buying we start to see more 12th GEN Intel processors being used by Ableton users and that they have no problems, no matter how unlikely they might be.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 28, 2021)

dentaku said:


> some of them wouldn't work when the 12th gen came out and needed to be patched


That was due to the DRM system used by those games that saw the different core types as 2 separate computers. Unless Ableton uses a DRM like that you should be fine.


----------



## dentaku (Nov 28, 2021)

d.healey said:


> That was due to the DRM system used by those games that saw the different core types as 2 separate computers. Unless Ableton uses a DRM like that you should be fine.


Good point. I've watched so many reviews lately I forgot the reason why.

I still wish reviewers did some kind of benchmarking for low latency audio like they always do for 3D rendering and video encoding/decoding.


----------

